
Solus 4.1 Fortitude - vital
https://getsol.us/2020/01/25/solus-4-1-released/
======
axaxs
As a very long time Linux on the desktop user, I absolutely love Solus. I've
used about everything, but anymore, I just want something nice and easy for me
out of the box. After the Antergos project ended, I decided I wanted something
non Arch based, and tried Solus for the heck of it. I liked the default
wallpaper, theme, and despite lacking advanced setups, the installer was
perfect for my needs. Updates are done once a week, and despite the small
team, they really mostly stay on top of things. If you're a distro hopper, or
tired of your current one, give it a go.

~~~
ufo
Were you drawn to Solus mainly because of Budgie? Or was there something else
too?

~~~
axaxs
Nope, I don't even use Budgie. Despite my distaste for it, I'm still a Gnome
guy. So, I don't remember why I even tried it other than I'd grown tired of
Arch based footguns. I wanted rolling release, something easy to install that
supported full disk encryption, and a decent amount of stuff via repo. Believe
it or not, there's not a lot that ticks all those boxes.

~~~
pabs3
I'm using Gnome on Debian testing and it ticks those boxes for me.

------
rwnspace
If I didn't have the "Ikea effect" with my current Void install I'd be using
Solus. Straightforward, sensible and clean. Plenty of useful and interesting
software in the repos. Good enough UX for developers and your nan.

I encourage everyone to try it, but before you do, remind yourself that it
isn't Arch or Debian-based, so if you use some unusual software you may well
need to build from source.

------
coleifer
Lots of cool stuff has come from this small team. I tried solus a couple years
back and liked it but didn't get too deep. I'd like to hear more about why I
should use Solus over Debian/arch/whatever. It looks like they have a new
kernel and lots of up-to-date packages, but what sets it apart? The package
manager? The desktop environment (budgie) is available on other distributions
so thats probably not the killer feature.

Who can fill me in?

~~~
JamesCoyne
I'll give the sales pitch.

Solus calls itself a _curated_ rolling release. You get a stable, pretty,
desktop OS which is continuously updated.

Package manager (eopkg) does what it says on the tin, is not radical or
interesting (in my opinion).

Budgie is snappy and clean with a slight Windows aftertaste.

Another plus for Solus is transparent development. Take a look around:

[https://dev.getsol.us](https://dev.getsol.us)

------
kvark
Amazing work! I'm excited to try out the Plasma variant. So far have been
using Budgie, and quite happy with it.

The main annoyance is package repository. Not only it's humble, but the
maintainers have really strong views on what shouldn't be there. Faced the
problem when tried to install/build Fractal client.

------
eb0la
I know this is opensource, but... What if _I_ want to contribute financially
to the project ???

I didn't found any 'donate' or 'buy' button.

Hardware costs money, there will be hosting bills to pay, and developers
sometimes want to eat.

~~~
bilal4hmed
I found some info here [https://getsol.us/2018/11/02/update-on-
patreon/](https://getsol.us/2018/11/02/update-on-patreon/)

but it seems like there is no way

------
sansnomme
Will Ubuntu Budgie be receiving an update too? Or do users have to wait until
the next release?

[https://ubuntubudgie.org/](https://ubuntubudgie.org/)

~~~
JamesCoyne
Ubuntu Budgie updates are not driven by Solus updates. Ubuntu Budgie is
independent and downstream from the Budgie project.

------
SquareWheel
Big fan of Solus. It's one of the nicest options off the beaten path of arch
and Debian-based distros. Great gaming support, and Budgie is very nice too.

